# We are new to Motorhome and looking to spend around £20K



## clubcaf (Jul 8, 2014)

I would like some advise, we have £20k to spend and I was looking at a caravan but my husband wants a motorhome, as I have found out we can get a lot more for our money buying a caravan than a motorhome, but my husband is not swaying my way. Can any suggest a desent motorhome, preferably with a fixed bed, and if not too cheeky a garage,  age does not bother us. The ones we have been looking at are Autocruise Starblazer G but any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Many thanks


----------



## debssally (Feb 20, 2012)

*AUTOCRUISE FOR SALE*


----------



## debssally (Feb 20, 2012)

We have a Autocruise Starblazer for sale asking price 21500.00


----------



## clubcaf (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi debsally,
please can you send me some details, ie what model and year 
many thanks


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi - yes...welcome to MHF..........glad we could be of service to you both............

When you have finished availing yourselves of our generosity, the charity box is just by the door........

Thank you.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Hi - yes...welcome to MHF..........glad we could be of service to you both............
> 
> When you have finished availing yourselves of our generosity, the charity box is just by the door........
> 
> Thank you.


 :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clubcaf (Jul 8, 2014)

clubcaf said:


> I would like some advise.
> Can any suggest a desent motorhome, preferably with a fixed bed, and if not too cheeky a garage,  age does not bother us. The ones we have been looking at are Autocruise Starblazer G but any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> Many thanks


Thank you for the requested advise and the warm welcome to the site!!!!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

clubcaf said:


> clubcaf said:
> 
> 
> > I would like some advise.
> ...


I think it was a not so subtle hint, mainly aimed at your respondent, that it would be polite to subscribe to the site if you wish to profit from it.

To suddenly pop up from nowhere seeking to obtain pecuniary benefit from the 5 "free" posts available from MHF without subscribing is hardly likely to endear you to those who have paid their dues.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Anything German made. 

If 20+ years old, don't worry at all. 

Euramobil, Hyner, Burstner. Bulletproof and they put "that's near enough", leaky, spongy-floor Brit stuff in the shade.

Generalisation? Yes, but having bought 2 German MH's I'm stunned by just how well they are put together, particularly in the areas that you CAN'T see until you've moved bits of furniture 'cos you want to add/change something.


----------



## OrdinaryJoe (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi

I will be selling my 2001 B644G but not until after Sept 10th 2014.
Tested and taxed till May 2015.
Comes with Piaggio B125 Scooter and carrying rack.
Gaslow refillable system
Solar panel
Awning 
Safari room etc

19.5K
some pics here

s1048.photobucket.com/user/jfdi1/library/


----------

